# Nutnfancy Urban survival kit



## Wyheard (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I follow a youtuber named Nutnfancy, he does great stuff. He's got a serie of vidoes on his USK (urban survival kit). I think it's pretty complete. 

I want you opinion on his USK.

Thank you 

WH


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

Can you post the video you are referring too?


----------



## Wyheard (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is part 1





Part 2





Part3





Its a bit long but according to me it worth it.

WH


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I've seen a few of his videos and have a mixed opinion. In one case he was very thorough and explained in almost painstaking detail the first aid equipment he had however in another case he was comparing 2 guns on the range and trashed one of them for having jam/feed/(don't remember) issues... until later on in the video it came out that the gun was dirty and dry with no lube. After properly maintaining it the performance was quite different however he still seemed to be faulting the gun and not the lack of maintenance by the user.

Anything you can learn from is probably worth it even if you have to be selective in what parts you use and what you ignore.


----------

